# muzzleloader elk pics



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

were are all the muzzy elk pics didn't anybody find the elk. lets see some bulls big or small


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

all on hunters camera's..... but thats just FACT not BRAG!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I know of at least 10 nice bulls taken in the area that I hunted (Dang Horsemen).


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I saw more moose then elk on this years hunt.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a pic of my wife's 1st elk. She shot him this last year with a CVA Kodiak and Powerbelt Titanium at around 23 yards. Very fun hunt. I just barely figured out how to post pic's. Enjoy!

Chad


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

NICE BULL!! Thanks for shown and telln!


----------



## myhuntingwish (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice bull! good hunting to ya


----------



## big bull donw (Apr 21, 2009)

hey nice pic's and nice frist bull


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

[attachment=0:5p0x0e8b]e5.JPG[/attachment:5p0x0e8b]
nm muzzy bull.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

that was my first and will be the last pic I ever post on here. Thats rediculous the size you have to reduce some pics to in order to post on here. Hey petersen. You wanna help us out here thats kinda rediculous.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice Bull! what did he score? 330?


----------

